# Western Michigan Campgrounds



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

We recently moved back to Michigan to be closer to family (and grandkids of course) and am gearing up for a new camping season. Wondering if anyone can suggest some nice campgrounds (either private or state owned ones) about an hour or so from Grand Rapids. We've already been "up north" and know of the beauty up there, but right now are more interested in doing shorter trips and staying closer to home so family can visit too. Any suggestions or brief comments will be really appreciated. Sometimes come early Spring and to help satisfy our camping bug, we'll take a day or two and go out and checkout recommended CG's we've heard about to see them first-hand.

Thanks ahead for any suggestions you might be able to share.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Silver Lake Campground by the Dunes. Great place. Nicely located also you can do day trips from there! Ludington, Hart, etc. We really like it Up North. Traverse City has a few campgrounds as well.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I can suggest several in N.J.

Hi guys


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Piecemaker said:


> I can suggest several in N.J.
> 
> Hi guys


Hi Brian,

Thanks for your suggestion, but I think that's a little longer than an hour or so trip. Hope all is well by you guys too. Jen says Hi!!


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

Holiday Park Campground is a nice private location, just south of Traverse City. It's on a small inland lake.
Muskegon State Park is a great public campground. You'll need to fill your freshwater tank as the state parks don't usually have water hookups. But the bathhouses are clean, and the beach is fabulous. I recommend staying on the Lake Michigan campgrounds, the sites are a little larger and a shorter distance to the beach. This is also about a 20 minute drive from Michigan Adventure.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

OutbackerTim said:


> Holiday Park Campground is a nice private location, just south of Traverse City. It's on a small inland lake.
> Muskegon State Park is a great public campground. You'll need to fill your freshwater tank as the state parks don't usually have water hookups. But the bathhouses are clean, and the beach is fabulous. I recommend staying on the Lake Michigan campgrounds, the sites are a little larger and a shorter distance to the beach. This is also about a 20 minute drive from Michigan Adventure.


Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the information. We'll have to check out your suggestions.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

There are several campgrounds in the Silver Lake area you could check out. We love that area, lots to do in the area! We usually stay at Sandy Shores because they also offer dock space on the lake for our boat - nice campground but there are many in the area! I use this site for checking campground reviews from actual users.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

OutbackerTim said:


> Holiday Park Campground is a nice private location, just south of Traverse City. It's on a small inland lake...


Here's my write up of Holiday Park. We stayed there last August.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=33887


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Stance said:


> Holiday Park Campground is a nice private location, just south of Traverse City. It's on a small inland lake...


Here's my write up of Holiday Park. We stayed there last August.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=33887
[/quote]
Thanks for the additional info/review. I also appreciated what you had to say in the other post concerning Sleeping Bear Dunes and Silver Lake. We'll have to put them on our list.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

We spent a week at Indigo Bluffs Campground in Empire. It is 3 miles from Sleepy Bear Dunes National Park and caters for all types of rigs. They have a RV resort next to the main campground which is for Class A's only but the main part of the campground can also accommodate rigs of all sizes. The sites are very deep and easy to get into. Great customer service from the managers and all staff. We are heading back for another week next year!


----------

